# ISO Female Pigeon Near WV



## fergus_the_feral (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm looking for a female (*must* be certain, please) pigeon that needs a home. I have a male pigeon who is lonely! 

Fergus is a rescue who cannot fly well due to being shot. I'm fine with the female not being able to fly well, either. 

I work for a large veterinary hospital with multiple avian vets and I also volunteer for a wild bird rehab group (which is how I acquired Fergus), so she will have a wonderful home!

I'm located in Morgantown, WV.

Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope Fergus has a friend soon. Have you tried your local pounds, rescues, and racing clubs? Occasionally too you can find a pigeon needing a home through craigslist. Thank you for rescuing Fergus and seeking a friend.
If you type "craigslist pigeon needing home West Virginia" there are none near you but there are some in "nearby areas" including one with a leg problem. Don't know if any of the ads are from areas close to you. Somewhere there is a pigeon waiting to meet Fergus. We adopted one pigeon from our local pound and two from Craigslist and one from a local racing club, after we first fell in love with pigeons through rescuing an injured feral.


----------



## fergus_the_feral (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, cwebster. I have been searching Craigslist pretty regularly! I'm going to keep at it until I find him a girlfriend.  Unfortunately, there are no pigeon rescues near me and no shelter around here would ever take one in (pidgies have a very bad reputation here, and it makes me sad). I'm glad to have Fergus, and he is such an amazing bird, full of personality and sass! His nickname is actually the Sassy Chicken, haha.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope Sassy Chicken has a girlfriend soon.


----------

